# Cubing Races



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

This is an organized thread for all races, that way we don't clutter up the whole forum with races. If you would like to start a race or join a race, post here, and I'll add you to the list. I'll just start by a race to sub-20 3x3 speed, which jcuber had started earlier.

*3x3 Speed*
*Race to sub-20* by jcuber, 3 competitors
*COMPETITORS*
1. jcuber
2. Yes, We Can!
3. ManuK
*RESULTS*

*3x3 One-Handed*
*Race to sub-40* by byu, 3 competitors
*COMPETITORS*
1. byu
2. Gparker
3. shoot1510

*2x2 Speed*
*Race to sub-3* by shoot1510, 1 competitor
*COMPETITORS*
1. shoot1510


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

Dan, could you replace my thread with a closed one so I can copy the names/statistics of all those already signed up into this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

this thread would get very cluttered with races. and only you would be updating? good luck on updating over 15 races every day


----------



## happa95 (Apr 21, 2009)

lol the second i saw this thread, i was like "not again".


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd help, if that were possible. Perhaps the race originators would update the races.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe there should be a whole new forums? you could call it

cuberaces.com


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

Gparker, you were in the original Race to sub-20, would you like to join this one?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

i won that race to sub 20. i cant re compete


----------



## jcuber (Apr 21, 2009)

You were also the closest to sub-20. Your PB single is only 19.31? I have a non-lucky single of 15 seconds.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 21, 2009)

@Gparker, I made a lil' forum like you suggested http://cubesolving.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5

Feel free to make a sub-20 or whatever, just try not to make *to* many of them, but that's the main purpose of that sub-forum 

-
Jsh


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to join


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

You're added. I'm going to start a sub-40 OH race.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You were also the closest to sub-20. Your PB single is only 19.31? I have a non-lucky single of 15 seconds.



i never update my signiture  my best is actually 14.09 and it was non lucky



byu said:


> You're added. I'm going to start a sub-40 OH race.



add me in that, my average is stuck at 50


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 21, 2009)

byu said:


> You're added. I'm going to start a sub-40 OH race.



Add me too please.


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > You're added. I'm going to start a sub-40 OH race.
> ...





shoot1510 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > You're added. I'm going to start a sub-40 OH race.
> ...



Both of you are added.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 22, 2009)

byu said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


Oh damn! Now I have to face myself learning OH on a 3x3x3 since I don't know how to solve a 3x3x3 OH.


----------



## byu (Apr 22, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



It's not that hard. Badmephisto has a pretty good video tutorial.

Anyone have any other ideas for races?


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 22, 2009)

> Anyone have any other ideas for races?


"a race to sub-3 sec on 2x2x2."


----------



## Gparker (Apr 22, 2009)

byu said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...





badmephisto and thrawst, dont go to them for OH. maybe thrawst but you should check out Lofty and emmerson. those are the pros. and ryousky mondo has a really good OH video too. and hes really good


----------



## ManuK (Apr 23, 2009)

You mean Ryosuke mondo?

Count me in for the sub-20 race..


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

Done with the sub-3 2x2 race, and ManuK in the sub-20 race.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 24, 2009)

............................


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 24, 2009)

25.09 average of 5


----------

